# Popstar: Never Stop Never Stopping Blu-ray/DVD Combo Pack Winner Announcement!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The winners of the HTS _Popstar: Never Stop Never Stopping_ Blu-ray/DVD Combo Pack Giveaway are:

Thrillcat and FulshearBrandon

:fireworks2::fireworks2:Congratulations, Brandon and Travis!:fireworks1::fireworks1:​
The winners were identified by a random number selection via Random.org. Thanks to everyone that participated and don't forget to enter the The OPPO PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphone Giveaway happening right now![/CENTER] Also...Mike Edwards has arranged yet _another_ movie Giveaway promotion, so check back with us (very) soon!


----------



## FulshearBrandon (Jun 1, 2016)

Yea I won something! Thanks Todd


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads Thrillcat and FulshearBrandon, hope you enjoy the show! And welcome to the winners club!


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you so much! This has been on my list, I'll be anxious to watch when I get my theater out back together!

I'm going to go play the lottery now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

